# is it always easy to tell if a dogs been neutered?



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

someone said its easy to tell if a dogs been neutered....BUT...

here we go:

okay. I know someone who had their dog 'neutered'...i say it like this because all the vet did was snip(like they do with a man)...dog still had his walnuts..I know this happens with cats had one that was neutered and he still had his. 

so is it honestly always easy to tell? I've seen dogs with no walnuts left and dogs with them still.

oops forgot to put in that some owners have neuticles(not sure if i spelled it right) put in place of the real testicles...reminds me of breast implants lol

http://www.lbah.com/canine/dog_neuter.html


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Maybe your friend had their dog get a vasectomy, or had fake testicles implanted. Some people do that. However, it's MUCH more common just to have the testicles completely removed.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I just posted this picture on another thread for educational purposes.









Note between the back legs. This dog is NOT neutered. When a dog is neutered there are no obvious balls. There can be a flap of skin left from where the testicles used to be. Also in young male pups the testicles may not have dropped yet. 
In rare occasions the male pup does not drop and would need to have surgery as it can be a life threatening situation.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I HAVE seen cats that it's not too obvious, including my Dusty. But he was a full tom when neutered, and the sack was streched out, so if you didn't know he was fixed, you might think he was whole. I also knew a whole tom who wasn't overly endowed, and you might have thought he could have been neutered (except for the stink). 

But every dog I've even seen who was actually neutered (not vasectomized), it was very obvious. If it's just been done, there's still a hanging sack, but you can still tell there's nothing in it. Once the sack has shrunk up, it's pretty obvious he ain't got nothin' there.

Having Neuticles would of course skew the view back there, LOL.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Maybe your friend had their dog get a vasectomy, or had fake testicles implanted. Some people do that. However, it's MUCH more common just to have the testicles completely removed.


i know all my males have had them completely removed. BUT when i neutered my male cat he still had his but couldnt make babies anymore.



Inga said:


> I just posted this picture on another thread for educational purposes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i know what a dog looks like when neutered but i think some people are opting for the fake testicles...they dont want their male looking 'female'...lol. ME i honestly could care less if someone calls my neutered male a girl..i know he is a male just nutless is all.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Pretty sure no vet would vasectomize a male cat for pet purposes (though they are used in breeding to bring females out of heat without a pregnancy). Most people neuter male cats to get rid of the tomcat issues (spraying, fighting, smelliness), not just for birth control. I bet your guy just has a stretched-out sack like my Dusty.

I don't know anyone who would spring for $300 fake testicles for their dog. Maybe a few people would but I'm sure it's not common.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

Eris13021 said:


> i know what a dog looks like when neutered but i think some people are opting for the fake testicles...they dont want their male looking 'female'...lol. ME i honestly could care less if someone calls my neutered male a girl..i know he is a male just nutless is all.


Even if Basil wasn't neutered I have a feeling he would still be mistaken for a girl, lol! He has long fur, so you can't see his "boy parts" anyways, and everyone likes to assume that small dogs with long flowing fur are all female XD


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes unless they are a bilateral cryptorchid (both testicals are retained.)


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Eris13021 said:


> i know all my males have had them completely removed. BUT when i neutered my male cat he still had his but couldnt make babies anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> i know what a dog looks like when neutered but i think some people are opting for the fake testicles...they dont want their male looking 'female'...lol. ME i honestly could care less if someone calls my neutered male a girl..i know he is a male just nutless is all.


UGH! I hate it when people get all... "Your dog is gay" or "He isn't a man" if you get a dog neutered. That just shows the brain size of the person making those comments. I think if a person needs to keep their dog intact just so they themselves can feel like more of a man, they need to get a life. I wish more of them would at least be responsible with their dogs and keep them from producing more unwanted pups to fill the shelters.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Pretty sure no vet would vasectomize a male cat for pet purposes (though they are used in breeding to bring females out of heat without a pregnancy). Most people neuter male cats to get rid of the tomcat issues (spraying, fighting, smelliness), not just for birth control. I bet your guy just has a stretched-out sack like my Dusty.
> 
> I don't know anyone who would spring for $300 fake testicles for their dog. Maybe a few people would but I'm sure it's not common.


i know i wouldnt spend that much for fake testicles for a dog at all...i want them neutered for a reason. 

as for the cat. My old vet always just snipped like a vesectomy. I think it depends on the vet and the type of procedure he wants to do. My boy never sprayed or fought...he was also an indoor strictly cat.



Inga said:


> UGH! I hate it when people get all... "Your dog is gay" or "He isn't a man" if you get a dog neutered. That just shows the brain size of the person making those comments. I think if a person needs to keep their dog intact just so they themselves can feel like more of a man, they need to get a life. I wish more of them would at least be responsible with their dogs and keep them from producing more unwanted pups to fill the shelters.


it dont matter to me if they want to call my dog names...if it makes them feel more manly to insult a dog well...then obivously they are unsure of themselves. 

***I so cant spell tonight***


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eris13021 said:


> as for the cat. My old vet always just snipped like a vesectomy. I think it depends on the vet and the type of procedure he wants to do. My boy never sprayed or fought...he was also an indoor strictly cat.


Ugh, I hope his other customers knew that. Most tomcats are horrible, especially when kept indoors. I certainly wouldn't use a vet that vasectomized pet cats. Cats need to be fully castrated to prevent those problems. I still doubt he did that, or most of his customers would be calling him to euthanize their male cats. Maybe he had some kind of special procedure that kind of filled out the sack and kept it looking like the cat was whole.

I would like to find a vet that does dog vasectomies. I like whole males, but I wouldn't want the worry of keeping him away from females all the time.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Yes you can tell, and if the dog was neutered young you can tell even if you can't see his balls (or lack thereof).


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Willowy said:


> Ugh, I hope his other customers knew that. Most tomcats are horrible, especially when kept indoors. I certainly wouldn't use a vet that vasectomized pet cats. Cats need to be fully castrated to prevent those problems. I still doubt he did that, or most of his customers would be calling him to euthanize their male cats. Maybe he had some kind of special procedure that kind of filled out the sack and kept it looking like the cat was whole.
> 
> I would like to find a vet that does dog vasectomies. I like whole males, but I wouldn't want the worry of keeping him away from females all the time.


I think you could contact vets and ask.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eris13021 said:


> I think you could contact vets and ask.


Oh, yeah, if I ever get an un-neutered dog I probably will. For all I know my vet does it. Doesn't matter because Moose (the youngest) is only 6, and it's gonna be a few years before I can even think of another dog. From what I understand, though, vasectomy in pet animals is fairly rare and it can be hard to find a vet that does it.


----------



## Adustgerm (Jul 29, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Even if Basil wasn't neutered I have a feeling he would still be mistaken for a girl, lol! He has long fur, so you can't see his "boy parts" anyways, and everyone likes to assume that small dogs with long flowing fur are all female XD


lol. And people think that because my dogs are big, they are boys.


----------

